# What's wrong with this pic?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 7, 2009)

his boobs are bigger than hers?


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, the cows in the back are gettin it on! 

Bow-chicka-womp-womp.

What is wrong with his right hand?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2009)

dhouseholder said:


> LOL, the cows in the back are gettin it on!
> 
> Bow-chicka-womp-womp.
> 
> What is wrong with his right hand?



I think he's flicking off the cameraman!


----------



## JTM (Sep 11, 2009)

there are people in that picture?  all i saw was a picture of the cows.  i'm blind now.


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL....perfect picture.....rotfl


----------



## cale (Sep 11, 2009)

Not a thing, life goes on...


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like this is a thread about "service".


----------



## LRG (Sep 11, 2009)

dhouseholder said:


> LOL, the cows in the back are gettin it on!
> 
> Bow-chicka-womp-womp.
> What is wrong with his right hand?


 

 Those aren't cows -your crazy:biggrin:- Those are mature gunieas.


That is a secret hand signal given to those whom have recieved mucho caliente light


----------



## Sirius (Sep 12, 2009)

I think those are miniature horses. Or it's Reveille getting tagged by Bevo. I'm not sure.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 12, 2009)

Sirius said:


> I think those are miniature horses. Or it's Reveille getting tagged by Bevo. I'm not sure.



I always knew there was something wrong with A&M and UT.  Sick just sick.


----------

